# House/two lots/fenced/garden site/town close/schools/low taxes !



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
The property is listed for $37,400

This is where I was raised up, and my wife and I do not need the house any more, because we have went to the full time RVing life style.

The property is located in Saint Albans, West Virginia ... 12 miles west of Charleston, West Virginia.

This property has two almost level lots, and it is all fenced into one property with one deed. Very nice neighbor hood.

The correct size is 2 lots at 40' X 100' each

Which together would make one lot of 80' X 100'

It is one story with a basement, and a long covered driveway in back with an electric roll up door.

It is about 750 sq ft. not counting the basement.

It's two bed room and has plenty of room to add on.

It also has 7 pieces of 55 year old furniture,
Two window air conditioners,
Elect. Range ... Refrigerator ... wired for Direct TV, All utilities on property.
They all go with the house.


All schools are real close with school bus pick up.

I have a friend of mine who is a realtor who is listing this property, and his web sight has details of the property.

The web site has 3 pictures of the house, and they are on a rotating screen which change automatically.

Pictures and more info:

http://www.westteaysrealty.com/mls/new_listing.php?pt=RES&ML=113719



If you have any question just ask me or call 

West Teays Realty
3600 Teays Valley Rd. 
Hurricane, WV 25526
304-757-9687
[email protected]


Ask for Bill Woodyard or Ray Darnell, and ask about the Hodges property in Saint Albans.

Don't be afraid to ask any kind of question ! ! !


bumpus 
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
bump
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
bump
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

......


----------



## LAYNE (May 14, 2002)

couldn't get any photos at all
Layne


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

LAYNE said:


> couldn't get any photos at all
> Layne


Sorry about the photos not working they are trying to get it fixed.


bumpus


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

LAYNE said:


> couldn't get any photos at all
> Layne



Photos are working now. 
Give it a few second and it should change pictures automatically.

Sorry it took so long to fix.


http://www.westteaysrealty.com/mls/new_listing.php?pt=RES&ML=113719


bumpus


----------



## sewfine (Aug 7, 2003)

bump.


----------

